# Gavottes



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

I've started compiling lists of pieces within different genres of classical music (galoppades, sarabandes, fantasias, etc.). I am currently doing gavottes, and I have just finished the galoppades. I am planning on recording these lists once my microphone that I ordered arrives. Does anyone know any lesser known gavotte dances? Ones that represent the genre best.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Schoenberg op 25


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Thanks for the recommendation! I'm not familiar with schoenberg's music, but the 12 tone sounds very interesting!


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

So far I've found that Kuhnau and Pachelbel are great baroque dance writers. I'm looking for a more traditional gavotte, but it seems like "gavotte" isn't as well defined as the rest of the baroque dances.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ludovico Roncalli - Capricci armonici sopra la chitarra Spagnola - Suite in E minor - Gavotte (as played by Andres Segovia)


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

I can't find the sheet music on imslp, or am I looking in the wrong places? Could you provide a link to the score?


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

8j1010 said:


> I can't find the sheet music on imslp, or am I looking in the wrong places? Could you provide a link to the score?


 I found the score, but I'm looking for solo keyboard or piano works.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

8j1010 said:


> I've started compiling lists of pieces within different genres of classical music (galoppades, sarabandes, fantasias, etc.). I am currently doing gavottes, and I have just finished the galoppades. I am planning on recording these lists once my microphone that I ordered arrives.* Does anyone know any lesser known gavotte dances? Ones that represent the genre best.*


"Lesser known" and "Ones that represent the genre best", seem somewhat contradictory requests to me.

J.S. Bach - Gavotte from French Suite No. 5





Rameau - Gavotte and six doubles


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

tdc said:


> "Lesser known" and "Ones that represent the genre best", seem somewhat contradictory requests to me.
> 
> J.S. Bach - Gavotte from French Suite No. 5
> 
> ...


I see what you mean when you say that they are contradictory. What I meant by "represent the genre best" is that I wanted pieces that fit the definition of "gavotte" and best represented the original renaissance dance. I said this because many late classical composers used the word "gavotte" very loosely, and many don't sound like traditional gavottes.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

I see what you mean when you say that they are contradictory. I meant pieces that are more traditionally "gavottes" and ones that represent and were inspired by the original renaissance dance.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Wikipedia says "however, the word "gavotte" is a generic term for a variety of French folk dances" so I'm not sure if a "traditional" gavotte even exists.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

8j1010 said:


> Wikipedia says "however, the word "gavotte" is a generic term for a variety of French folk dances" so I'm not sure if a "traditional" gavotte even exists.


A good project -- if you are doing classical music then it is clearly notated music gavottes you're seeking, not the varieties of folk dances.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

My experience with this kind of project is that at first it is too vast, and needs to be sharply delimited, as post #8 suggests. For example you might want to pick three gavottes, each from a different century from the 16th (Renaissance) to 20th.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> My experience with this kind of project is that at first it is too vast, and needs to be sharply delimited, as post #8 suggests. For example you might want to pick three gavottes, each from a different century from the 16th (Renaissance) to 20th.


I will definitely do a piece from each time period, I had previously planned on learning 4 baroque pieces. One gavott of Bach, Pachelbel, Kuhnau, and Rameau. Probably should limit that to 2 baroque pieces... thanks for the reply!


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's one of my favorites, Bach with a very "folksy" sound. There are moments in this that remind me of Appalachian fiddling:


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Here's my list of 5. Pachelbel Gavotte from Suite in f#, Kuhnau Gavotte from Suite in b, Gossec Gavotte in D (anonymously arranged), O`Kelly En 1795 (just the name not the year of which the piece was composed), and finally, Hall A Little Gavotte. I'm interested in knowing what people think about these pieces!


----------



## Simplicissimus (Feb 3, 2020)

In Michael Praetorius's _Terpsichore_ dances, plenty of gavottes. I've played recorder and crumhorn parts of these dances probably thousands of times. Great stuff.






ETA: Sorry, this wasn't responsive to "lesser known."


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

No one's replying to this thread anymore but... I might as well add that I replaced En 1795 with Gavotte from Holberg Suite by Grieg. Grieg is my favorite composer, and I forgot that the From Holbergs Time Suite had a gavotte in it!


----------

